
Deep Language Modeling for Question Answering Using Keras - fchollet
http://benjaminbolte.com/blog/2016/keras-language-modeling.html
======
joe_the_user
I personally find Google's natural language abilities impressive sometimes but
often less useful than other features that Google removed from it's search
(like the ability to do exact phrase search - if not removed, it's so
disfunctional now it might as well be removed).

~~~
visarga
Regarding Google's natural language abilities, I think that if they don't
develop a decent chat bot soon, much more natural and conversational than
Google Now, they will lose to Facebook.

On the other part if they deliver, they will have a new medium that is
amenable to advertising and is fit for mobile use, unlike the text search box.
That means they have to be able to answer in human language to any query and
remember the whole conversation context.

Right now I am trying hard to learn how to command Google Now to do useful
things. It's hard and I discover new tricks every day. I think it is extremely
limited at the moment, and poorly integrated in the system. I want to control
the apps, to add my own words/phrases/scripts/external apis to it, I want it
to fake a believable casual conversation and to have a little more
personality.

At some point in the future audio recognition will be good enough (if it isn't
already) and understanding of meaning will have become useful enough to make
it easier than any other way of interfacing to a computer when giving various
commands or searching. Then everyone will adopt it en masse.

~~~
lqdc13
I try to avoid using chatbots from major companies, because they gain way too
much information about you via those means. The voice-based chatbots, as
commonly implemented, have the ability to listen to everything you say.

I hope Google doesn't end up in the same boat Microsoft is in with Cortana.

~~~
Razengan
Well, OS X already has a form of offline voice-control, so obviously an
internet connection is not absolutely mandatory for these things.

It's a bit buried though; you have to go to System Preferences -> Dictation &
Speech and turn on _Use Enhanced Dictation,_ then go to System Preferences ->
Accessibility -> Dictation and _Enable the dictation keyword phrase._

By default it's "Computer" but it can be "Hey Siri" or anything you want, so
you can say things like "Computer, switch to Safari" and "scroll to the
bottom" etc.

I wonder why Apple hasn't advertised this more prominently. It seems to be an
edge over whatever's available in Windows.

------
andreyk
Nice tutorial-esque writeup as suggested by title. Keras makes neural net ML
so easy to play with... Would have been nice to see a bit more exploration of
the results though (examples of input and output, how significant embedding
and attention are to this model, etc.).

